# Erste mal Ostsee



## Crabman (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe bis jetzt viel im Forum gelesen und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin 30 Jahre, von Beruf Ingenieur und komme aus dem Raum Nürnberg (Bayern). 
Bisher beangel ich eigentlich nur Flüsse und Seen. Also Süßwasser. 
Da ich jetzt noch etwas Resturlaub abbauen muss ist in mir der Gedanke gereift das erste mal zum Angeln an die Ostsee zu fahren. Geplant ist vom 26-28/29 März. 
Ich würde zu gern mal einen Dorsch fangen! ;-) 
Ist es möglich und sinnvoll zu dieser Zeit zu angeln und wo wäre es am erfolgversprechendsten? Da ich sowieso einen immensen Anfahrtsweg habe hab ich mir überlegt auf rügen oder Fehmarn es mal zu probieren. 
Gerne würde ich spinnen und bei Gelegenheit auch mal von nem Kutter probieren. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich habt wo und wann ich es mal versuchen sollte.  

Danke schon mal euch! :-D


----------



## namycasch (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Petri.

Ostsee immer eine Reise Wert.

Heiligenhafen (Festland vor Fehmarn) mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch.

Auf Fehmarn Brandungsangeln auf Butt und Co. Z. B. unterhalb der 

Fehmarnsundbrücke, Westermakelsdorf, Staberhuk.

Viel Spaß.

Petri


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Zu der zeit haben Dorsch und Flunder gerade die laichzeit hinter sich und sind etwas dünn aber beißfreudig. Unter der fehmarn sund Brücke ist wohl der bekannteste brandungs spot Deutschlands


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Und von Burg fahren auch kutter

Was hast du denn so an Ausrüstung ?


----------



## Crabman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!

Ausrüstung: "normale" Spinnausrüstung 10-50 / 20-60 g und eine etwas stärker Spinnrute. Dazu noch Karpfenruten ca. 360cm.

Fahren denn die Kutter zu dieser Jahreszeit? Ich hab leider noch 0 Ahnung davon.


----------



## Baum1309 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hi,

ja du Kutter fahren im Moment. Natürlich kannst auch immer mal einen Ausfalltag wegen Wind haben.
Alternativ kann ich dir sonst bei deinem Gerät die Seebrücken Dahme, Großenbrode oder Grömitz empfehlen. Oder die Mole in Großenbrode. Aber wie schon geschrieben haben, bzw. sind Dorsch und Flunder noch am laichen. Vor allem die Flunder sind zum Teil noch voll mit Laich und total abgemagert.


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Du solltest auch für alle Fälle 1-2 Heringsvorfächer mit im Gepäck haben. Die Silberlinge sind im Anmarsch.
 Die schwerere Spinnrute sollte auch auf Dorsch reichen.
 Kannst Dir aber sonst auf'm Angelkutter auch für ca. 8-10 Euro pro Tag eine Pilkangel leihen.

 Wenn Du Wattwürmer baden willst, vielleicht vorher einen Angelladen in der Nähe Deines Urlaubsortes suchen und evtl. tel. vorab welche bestellen, wenn Du nicht selber plümpern oder buddeln willst.
 Obwohl... einem Ingeniör ist nichts zu schwör..., oder  #6


----------



## Crabman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Alles klar, danke!
Super zu hören, dass die Kutter fahren. Könnt ihr auch für Fehmarn einen oder mehrere empfehlen, soweit das hier erlaubt ist?
Da ist der Zeitpunkt natürlich etwas ungüstig, laichende Fische will ich eigentlich nicht fangen, soweit das geht. Aber vielleicht sind die in guten zwei Wochen schon fertig mit ihrem Geschäft. :l
Eine Unterkunft habe ich noch gar nicht. Wie gesagt alles sehr kurzfristig geplant. #t
Ist von euch jemand zufällig zu der Zeit auch vor Ort?


----------



## Crabman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Du sagst es! Einem Ingeniör...
Wenn dann fang ich mir die Wattwürmer selbst. Hab das mal auf Sylt gemacht.  Aber nur um die mal zu sehen, hatte leider keine Gelegenheit zum Angeln. :c


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*



Crabman schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke!
> Super zu hören, dass die Kutter fahren. Könnt ihr auch für Fehmarn einen oder mehrere empfehlen, soweit das hier erlaubt ist?
> Da ist der Zeitpunkt natürlich etwas ungüstig, laichende Fische will ich eigentlich nicht fangen, soweit das geht. Aber vielleicht sind die in guten zwei Wochen schon fertig mit ihrem Geschäft.


 
 Ende März sollte es normalerweise durch sein, nur die Fische sind dann noch etwas ausgelaugt vom Geschäft, was man in der Küche an der Filetqualität erkennt.
 Bzgl. Dampfer :
 Will Dir keinen empfehlen, aber es gibt auf Fehmarn 3 Kutter, die rausfahren. 2 von Burg, 1 von Orth.
Findest Du leicht im www.
 Oder halt auf der anderen Seite 'der Brücke' in Heiligenhafen.

 Viel Spaß / Petri und schönen Urlaub im Norden !


----------



## Kay63 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo Crabman,

Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung mal in der Ostsee zu angeln!
Beim Kutterangeln kannst Du als Anfänger erst mal nichts falsch machen. Der Käptn bringt Dich zum Fisch. Die 20-60 g-Rute ist ok. Nimm Pilker oder Gummi und angle so leicht es die See erlaubt, d. h. immer schön am Grund. 
Nachteilig beim Kutter ist, dass Du nicht allein bist und das Dir ggf. Deine Mitbewerber auf den großen Fisch ziemlich auf die Pelle rücken. Ich persönlich hab es nur 2x gemacht und bin dann auf ein Leihboot umgestiegen. Ich kenne Deine Bootserfahrung nicht, würde Dir aber empfehlen, Dich beim Ausleihen eines Bootes von einem erfahrenen Mitangler mitnehmen zu lassen, denn die See hat so ihre Tücken. Die Laichzeit haben schon viele angesprochen; aus diesem Grunde angle ich persönlich im Frühjahr vom Ufer auf Meerforelle. Schont die Dorsche und macht einen schlanken Fuß!
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir maximale Erfolge, schreib dann wie Dein erstes Mal war!


----------



## Crabman (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Danke danke!
Ich werd mich, falls das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, auf jeden Fall melden!
Ich wär natürlich bei nem gemieteten Boot sofort dabei - aber meine Seeerfahrung ist 0! Das will ich alleine nicht machen. Falls ich jemanden finde bin ich natürlich mit dabei. Aber dazu müsste ich nur jemanden finden.  Gibt es dazu Anlaufstellen?


----------



## Kay63 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Wenn Du Lust hast können wir gern mal zusammen fahren. Ich komme aus der Leipziger Ecke, vielleicht klappts ja mal so von Ingeniör zu Ingeniör.#h Meist fahre ich in die Ecke um Kühlungsborn, da ist die Anfahrt nicht so weit und Fische gibts dort auch genug.

Im Übrigen sind wir unter der Rubrik Brandungsangeln, da es aber mehr ums Kutter- oder Bootsangeln geht, sollte es verschoben werden, damit Du mehr Leute erreichst. Als Boardfrischling weiß ich nicht wie das geht. Vielleicht liest ja ein Mod mit.


----------



## Crabman (18. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo Kay63, bei solchen Späßchen wär ich natürlich dabei.:m Dann könnten wir uns mal ein Böötchen mieten. Wie oft bist du dort unterwegs?


----------



## Kay63 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo Crabman, klar machen wir das! Im Frühjahr wird es allerdings nichts bei mir, im Sommer wartet Norwegen (endlich wieder!!!:vik, im Oktober wäre es günstig. Wenn ich das mit der PN rauskriege, schick ich Dir mal meine Nummer, damit wir mal konkreter werden können.


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Bei baltik Köln in Heiligen Hafen evtl 30 min von fehmarn kann man eigentlich immer Würmer bekommen da gibt's auch Tips oder fehlende Ausrüstung. Kutter fahren da auch einige. In burg giebt es auch einen Angelladen den kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Crabman (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Kennt jemand noch eine günstige Unterkunftsmöglichkeit für Angler geeignet? Bin (leider) alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Fischfrea (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

@ Crabmann
März ist mir zu früh zum einen ist gerade laichzeit vorbei zum anderen das Wetter für Bootsfahrer zu unbeständig. Ich fahre immer Anfang Mai und dieses Jahr bin ich vom 02.05. bis 10.05. auch wieder dort oben (lecker Maischolle), solltest Du dann auch dort sein könnte ich Dich auf meinem eigenen Boot zum angeln mit nehmen.



Crabman schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
> Kennt jemand noch eine günstige Unterkunftsmöglichkeit für Angler geeignet? Bin (leider) alleine unterwegs.


Auf fehmarn sind sehr viele Pensionen und da noch keine Saison ist dürftest Du ohne große Probleme für die zeit was bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*



Fischfrea schrieb:


> @ Crabmann
> März ist mir zu früh zum einen ist gerade laichzeit vorbei zum anderen das Wetter für Bootsfahrer zu unbeständig. Ich fahre immer Anfang Mai und dieses Jahr bin ich vom 02.05. bis 10.05. auch wieder dort oben (lecker Maischolle), solltest Du dann auch dort sein könnte ich Dich auf meinem eigenen Boot zum angeln mit nehmen.


Aber im März muss der Urlaub vom Vorjahr weck.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo. Ich stell mal so die Frage, muss es unbedingt Deutschland sein? Ich lege dir die Dänische Insel Als wärmstens ans Herz.  Man braucht auch keine Fähre,  die Jahreskarte ist im Vergleich zu Deutschland spottbillig, und es fragt keine Sau nach einem Sportbootführerschein. Und man braucht auch, zumindest auf der Ostseite, auch kein schweres Gerät.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, dann schau doch mal hier im Forum bei Dorsche rund um Fynshav/Mommark im Dänemarkforum nach.
Ich habe dort immer gut gefangen und immer sehr erholsame Tage dort verbracht. 


MFG Micha.


----------



## Kay63 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo Crabman,

Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit der PN, wenns funktioniert, schicke ich Dir später meine Kontaktdaten.
Gruß Kay63


----------



## Crabman (19. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Genau der Urlaub muss weg! :m
Dänemark wär auf jeden Fall eine Alternative! Nur ist es mir für ein paar Tage etwas weit. Zusätzlich mache ich noch kurzen Halt in Berlin bei meinem Bruder. 
Kay63 hast von mir auch eine PN bekommen. 
#h


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*



Crabman schrieb:


> Genau der Urlaub muss weg! :m
> Dänemark wär auf jeden Fall eine Alternative! Nur ist es mir für ein paar Tage etwas weit. Zusätzlich mache ich noch kurzen Halt in Berlin bei meinem Bruder.
> Kay63 hast von mir auch eine PN bekommen.
> #h


Für nen längeren urlaub würde ich aber langeland empfehlen


----------



## Crabman (19. April 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

So, bin wieder von der Ostsee zurück. War auf Fehmarn mit der Spinnrute und vom Kutter aus unterwegs. 
Ergebnis: 
War super! Habe von der Küste einige Dorsche bis 50cm fangen können und vom Kutter ein bisschen größer. 
Zwei habe zum eigenen Verzehr mitgenommen, die liegen noch auf Eis. 
Übernachtet habe ich im Zelt auf dem Campingplatz klausdorfer Strand, hier war es auch super! Ich war aber der einzige der im Zelt den Bedingungen getrozt hat. ;-) 

Freitag ging wegen dem Wetter nicht so viel. Samstag war wesentlich besser, inkl. leichtem Sonnenbrand. ;-)

Ich bin mit dem Kutter MS Silverland (darf man den Namen hier nennen?) raus gefahren. Ich fand es gut! Am Anfang war es noch etwas schleppend. Nach einigen Standortwechsel hat aber jeder gefangen. 

Also nochmal vielen Dank an alle, insbesondere Kai63. 
Ostsee Teil 2 kann gar nicht schnell genug kommen, wird auch schon geplant. :vik: das nächste mal wohl mit einem Mietboot, dazu muss nur noch einen Mitfahrer gefunden werden. ;-)

Sonnige Grüße auf Mittelfranken, 
Crabman

|wavey:


----------



## Kay63 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Erste mal Ostsee*

Hallo Crabman,

ich freu mich das Dein erstes Mal so gut gelungen ist!
Habe von Rerik aus rübergewunken, aber ich glaub Du warst so sehr mit den Dorschen beschäftigt, das Du es nicht bemerkt hast. Gratulation zu den Fängen!
Selbst konnte ich am Samstag nach Sonnenuntergang beim Spinnangeln in 2 Stunden 21 maßige Dorsche erbeuten, von denen 4 mitdurften. So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt! Köder war ein roter Gno.

Grüße von Kay63


----------

